# Is Dwarf Gurami save fish to keep with other fish and shrimps ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have pair of guppies (male and female) in my 10Gl tank. And female gives me 20 fries every 4 weeks. I'm tired dealing with the fries and has been advised to get a dwarf guramy as it will eat the fries. What I'm afraid if it will not nip on fins of guppies and neons that I have in the tank and also will not eat my Crystal shrimps (this planted tank and shrimps have a lot of places to hide and has not been touched by fish so far) and also RCS that I'm planning to introduce to my tank. Anybody had experience with guramy and other fish and shrimps ? Also is 1 guramy enough or I need a school ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would advise against a Dwarf Gourami with the fish that you already have in the 10 gallon aquarium. 

In addition, the Gourami will find the RCS (that you will be introducing) quite tasty. The CRS that are currently in there will also be an expensive snack for the Gourami.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ppaskova,

IIRC you also have a 20gal tank. Not sure if I sent this link yto you before or not.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97203


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

You want a a fish to eat up your guppy fry?

Well why would you keep a male and female of well-known PROLIFIC breeding fish together if you didn't want fry?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> You want a a fish to eat up your guppy fry?
> 
> Well why would you keep a male and female of well-known PROLIFIC breeding fish together if you didn't want fry?


Well, Originaly I wanted to show my Kids how the fry produced. Now they like both male and femal and want to keep them both but I don't want to deal with the fries


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Ppaskova,
> 
> IIRC you also have a 20gal tank. Not sure if I sent this link yto you before or not.
> 
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97203


AquaNeko, You originaly suggested to me to get guramy if I don't want to keep the fries but keep both male and female. You sent me that website before. But I do not follow "Rule of tum"


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would advise against a Dwarf Gourami with the fish that you already have in the 10 gallon aquarium.
> 
> In addition, the Gourami will find the RCS (that you will be introducing) quite tasty. The CRS that are currently in there will also be an expensive snack for the Gourami.


I heard that about regular Gurami but not about Dwarf Gourami or honey gurami. So what fish will eat guppy fries but not adults or shrimps. As per my post below I don't want to give up female ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> You want a a fish to eat up your guppy fry?
> 
> Well why would you keep a male and female of well-known PROLIFIC breeding fish together if you didn't want fry?


BTW. I one of your other replyes to my other post regarding wich fish is save with RCS you mentioned that you did keep dward gouramis with crystal shrimps. The question is how big was your tank ? I'm trying to find a balance whwre I can keep RCS (and them breading) CRS Guppies (male and female) and other fish and not to deal with fries every 4 weeks as my kids realy like this pair more than any other fish in the tank as they pick this pair themselfs and this fish was in my tank from the begining. 
What about honey gourami, they tipicly smaller then dwarf gourami ?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ppaskova said:


> I heard that about regular Gurami but not about Dwarf Gourami or honey gurami. So what fish will eat guppy fries but not adults or shrimps. As per my post below I don't want to give up female ?


Well to my knowledge any fish that is a carnivore or omnivore and in the 'big fish eats little fish' size of things will eat smaller fish if they can get it into thier mouths. If they're going to eat the fish fry and you have adult guppies as long as the mouth of the fish is smaller say 1/4 or smaller the size of the adult fish it is rather unlikely it would eat the adult fish as it can't enter it's mouth. That is not to say it won't try if it wanted to or if it is aggressive and will nip the fins of the guppy while trying to eat it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fry*

will lfs not take guppy fry in for trade in or credit .


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

tom g said:


> will lfs not take guppy fry in for trade in or credit .


I think I asked that before at a LFS and the reply I got was that it takes up a tank for a while till the fry grow to juvies. Now if it was juvies I think you would not have issues returning them I think. I'll have to call around again to check on that for my own reference.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fry*

i kinda thought that after i posted it , but if the fry were grown out , and he could find a store to take them , it could work in his favour . what would it take to set up a grow out tank . just an idea 
tom


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

tom g said:


> i kinda thought that after i posted it , but if the fry were grown out , and he could find a store to take them , it could work in his favour . what would it take to set up a grow out tank . just an idea
> tom


Well I may try that as I have now 7 , 1.5 months old fries where I can almost determine their sex. I'll wait untill they are 2 months old I know their sex for sure and try to give them away !


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

tom g said:


> i kinda thought that after i posted it , but if the fry were grown out , and he could find a store to take them , it could work in his favour . what would it take to set up a grow out tank . just an idea
> tom


I had a 10 gallon, with 5 harlequin rasboras, a betta, and a platy I got pregnant from petsmart.

the platy gave birth to 20 fry, i grew 16 out in a fry mesh-box inside the 10 with a few stems of camboba, and then when they were of size, like 3/4" i put them all in the 10 with all the other fish. they ALL survived. and I ended up trading 10 of them for a 20gallon tank.

So, it's not a bad idea to keep them. 
Space isn't an issue since they are so, so small. Just make sure they have proper small food. Regular flakes crushed tiny, and just feed a bit more than usual. Or another 10 gallon tank. but I don't think it necessary.

Keep the mesh box near the filter so they get food water flow and you're good.

You basically have a breeding program set up. Of course, if you can't keep all the fry, either find a omni or carnivorous fish keeper, or lose one of the parents.

If you trade one batch of fry for a spare tank, you could easily set up a breeding program.
just please, make sure you know what you are doing and can do it well.


----------

